# getting sim only on monthly



## markthevalla (Jun 23, 2009)

Well my orange UK phone is proving difficult for local experts to unlock. I'm guessing best thing now is to buy an unlocked handset and get a sim on a non contract monthly deal. I suspect theres more than a few of you guys on here had same experience. Oh btw I'm in Vancouver


----------



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

I got O2 to unlock my phone on a contract it was free my wife's pay as you go was a small fee. We got a no contract rubbish handset pay as you go with bell so at least we gad a local number. In Vancouver as well


----------



## Freddy_uk (Feb 11, 2012)

Things are a long way off being as competitive as the uk but when we visit each time we just add credit to a rogers pay as you go sim.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Reasonably priced Month to Month contracts are available at Fido.

I have CityFido on a month to month plan and it's great.

I don't talk on the phone that much (but it's good to know that I have unlimited minutes) but do take advantage of the UNLIMITED INTERNATIONAL TEXTS portion of the plan... my fiancé lives in London, so I can SMS him as much as I want without having to worry about a gigantic bill at the end of the month.


----------



## markthevalla (Jun 23, 2009)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Reasonably priced Month to Month contracts are available at Fido.
> 
> I have CityFido on a month to month plan and it's great.
> 
> I don't talk on the phone that much (but it's good to know that I have unlimited minutes) but do take advantage of the UNLIMITED INTERNATIONAL TEXTS portion of the plan... my fiancé lives in London, so I can SMS him as much as I want without having to worry about a gigantic bill at the end of the month.


Thanks very much for that, I'll check it out. So far WIND has the best plan I've seen on the $25, but no credit history yet boo hoo


----------

